# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Mega Koi Sale(Jumbo VHQ and SQ Import Koi)

## Edwinpranata

Teman-teman semua, saya ingin melego koleksi ikan jumbo saya, dikarenakan ingin pindah pelihara tosai. Semua ikan dalam kondisi sehat 
dan terawat, bisa dilihat dari gambar yang saya berikan. Untuk tanya harga bisa sms di: 08113400688 atau pm for serious offer only. Saya akan sumbangkan 3,5% dari penjualan ke forum koi-s apabila ikan terjual melalui forum ini. Bisa dibeli satu persatu atau partai. Harga partai spesial diskon 10-15% persen dari harga masing- masing. Harga partai berlaku ketika membeli 3 ekor atau lebih. Silahkan memilih dan membeli.. 

1. Karashi Sakai SQ Female 74cm Serti Sansai 




2. Showa ISA Female 65 cm non serti, age: sekitar 28 bulan 




3. Showa Dainichi SQ Female 60 cm Serti. 



4. Chagoi Marudo Tembaga 62 cm Female Non serti

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Pm om trims

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Orion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dadandjunaedy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagoesriezki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

PM Karashinya dunk

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agust Njum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tokasilm

pm yg aviabel donk

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## skyline_15_14

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Iklan udh 2 bulan msh disamber aja hehehe..lupa sy

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ramto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henkois77

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Junneuy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Wahh akhirnya yg punya lapak muncul juga...bs tlg pm karashi n chagoi nya om?

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sauw Soetrisno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

